

Display Myths Shattered: How Monitor & HDTV Companies Cook Their Specs - modeless
http://www.maximumpc.com/article/features/display_myths_shattered

======
ableal
Worth the price of admission just for the list of gimmicky names following
this:

 _"[...] Even worse, most of these options actually decrease image and picture
quality.

In many cases, it’s not even clear what these sham controls really do. The
documentation seldom explains them, and I even know engineers from high-level
manufacturers who don’t know what the controls do, either."_

The following pages go on a sharp technical attack on the nonsense pumped out
as "technical specs" by display manufacturers. Very informative reading.

(Link to print version of five page article:
<http://www.maximumpc.com/print/12425>)

